# Tiny snails!



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok I currently have a small infestation of tiny snails. I'm not sure where they came from or what to do about them. I know snails reproduce quickly and I don't want them to overpopulate my tank. Is there something I can do or am I just out of luck?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I would get some loaches to help with this problem.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Well the thing is, I'm pretty sure I can't put anymore fish in my tank. The list in my sig is current. The otos are babies and the rest are full grown or close to it. I would like a few more fish as my tank isn't very active at the moment, but I think my high pH(8.2) will hinder any new additions.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Tanks isn't big enough for loaches. How about some assassin snails. They eat snails. You can also bait them out. Take a small jar or glass. put some lettuce in it. put into tank over night, in the am take it out and should have a bunch of snails in it also. Just toss the lettuce. Repeat as needed.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the trapping idea. I'm gonna go with that. They are getting pretty numerous. By my estimations there are about 50-80 now. I have an apple snail so I don't think assassin snails are a great idea. I'll try baiting them and see where I get, but I don't think that it will solve the problem. Grrrr.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

let us know how it goes for you.

i got similar problem,i havent got 100's of snails,probably 1 or 2 little ones,but i know where i got my ones from,used tank was given to me,it was FULL of snails,i cleaned it,and let it sit empty for couple weeks in the garden ,then cleaned it again.
Wanted to save myself £30 on gravel,so i used the one that was given to me,i did wash it many many times and hand picked snails from it,and washed it again and again,but must of missed some because i found 2 ,havent seen anymore for the last couple days,but i am sure i will see some more of these anoying pets


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you trap some, ship them to me! I'll pay you for them, my Assassins are hungry


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds good. Ill let you know how many when I get them. I'm sure there will be plenty.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a semi-controllable infestation in one of my shrimp tanks. I just wait till the are within fingers reach from the top and smash them against the glass. The remains end up on the bottom as fresh meat for the shrimpies!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I was doing that for quite awhile. Didn't see the value in the pond snails until I got my Assassins. They make a great cleanup crew (while they still live, *evil laugh*).


----------

